# Subwoofer under £1000.00



## canada16 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey I was going to buy the PC-13 Ultra but thought I want to replace my Pioneer SC-LX72 amp with the new Onkyo 818 that has XT32 for £1000.00, so need a bit of spare cash.

Anyway, people rave about the Monolith+ but I am wondering for the same price, is the PC12-NSD as good as the monolith+ I dont mind about finishes, but my RSW12 just does not go deep enough, its great for music, but thats about it. I want to hit the 20hz and below for movies. 

I could stretch to the PC12+ but that means spending an extra £500.00 over the monolith+ and I am wondering if its worth it. 

Can anyone help a new member, what would you do. If I went down the SVS route I would need a Cylinder as the space it needs to go wont fit something 20" wide also the cylinders are cheaper. 

Thanks again guys. 

Movies 80%
Music 20%

ps. We dont have paradigm or epik or any of the US subs, we are pretty lacking when it comes to the US.
The only major contenders we have in my price range is the SVS or Monolith.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I own an SVS sub and love it for movies. You may want to look at Epic subs, too. The SVS and Epic seem to be well liked. I haven't heard the Monolith though.


----------



## canada16 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, we dont have epic subwoofers in the UK. 

I really wish the UK was like the US, we have such a lack of choice, and we got our first SVS dealer for 3 years. 

I may just go inbetween and get the PC12 Plus. but again thats like £1000.00 :T


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

FWIW-Epic ships to Europe. http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/faq.html#dealers

I can not fault you on the SVS though; I own one!! :hsd:


----------



## canada16 (Apr 1, 2012)

Went onto L sounds.no and they dont stock epik, but epik list them as a euro dealer. :hissyfit:

Shame that 15" looks nice.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

canada16 said:


> The only major contenders we have in my price range is the SVS or Monolith.


What about MJ Acoustics? Do they have anything that would fit in your budget?


----------



## canada16 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, made the decision. 

I have plumped for the PC13 Ultra, Might as well, as only live once, and I want to hear proper bass, which I am not getting from my RSW12, Its great for music and speed and punch, but it will not handle low end bass. 

Also have decided to sell my Pioneer SC-LX72, in the USA I think its the elite, not sure, but selling that for the new Onkyo TX-NR818 as it has XT32 and a of a lot more features than my pioneer. 

Now the wait, will be 1-2 weeks for the subwoofer to arrive, :hissyfit:


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Great decision on the PC13 Ultra. Let us know how great the new sub and the new receiver sound together.


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

You WILL NOT regret buying the PC-13Ultra!! Excellent subwoofer CONGRADULATIONS buddy!! OOHHH that wait SUCKS!!!! 

Remember that a brand new sun absolutely needs time to break-in. It will not sound it's best right out of the box!!

Make sure you do the "bass crawl" to locate the best spot to set it for your room. PLACEMENT IS PARAMOUNT!!!

Let us know what you think of her when she arrives. Oh man an upgrade like your doing only comes around once in a while. Enjoy the moments hahah!! You are about to experience movies like never before with that beast...there's no turning back now!!!


----------

